# 3-D Cutting Board



## W.Y. (Mar 15, 2015)

I have always been intrigued by the looks of these but not sure if I could make one myself . So I went out to my shop after supper last night and started cutting out the parts and then finished the assembly this afternoon.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow, it sure has an interesting effect! Very Nice!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 15, 2015)

That's awesome.


----------



## mmayo (Mar 15, 2015)

I have made a few cutting boards, but your work is several cuts above and more. Great skill and amazing vision.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 15, 2015)

Am I the only person thinking about Qbert?

Very nice cutting board!


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 15, 2015)

My eyes hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gordon


----------



## JimB (Mar 15, 2015)

That's fantastic!


----------



## mtassie (Mar 15, 2015)

I want one!! That is too nice to use, Great job!


----------



## magpens (Mar 15, 2015)

That looks SO good even in a photo .... the real thing must be terrific !!


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 15, 2015)

Sharp!   the perspective in the photo really brings out the illusion too.

Thanks for sharing,
Eric


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 15, 2015)

awesome!  Great job - I really like that


----------



## akingkubo (Mar 15, 2015)

That is incredible work! What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Waggoner (Mar 15, 2015)

Great Job


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow this looks so much like the tumbling blocks quilt I recently made. I think this is a great cutting board, truly unique!


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies  . I was surprised to see so many . Looks like   members here on  the Other Things We Make board  are more    interested  in flat work than  lathe turnings . (apart from pen turning of course on the other boards)

I quit posting my bowls here a while back due to lack of interest in them on this particular site . I  have posted over a dozen more new ones  on my own Woodworking Friends site since then  with three more in the process  of being finished  . Each one has   180 segments .

I made this  cutting board just for a little change of pace. It will be given to one of my sons  when they visit because nobody at craft sales around here would ever pay for the time and price of wood to make one of those. 
I had never made one and just wanted to see if I could.

The woods are rock maple and purple heart and African mahogany . The purple heart was a nice deep purple on the outside of the board from being exposed to the light but like with most purple heart , as soon as you cut into it the color is not near as nice. I will put it in an area where it will get direct sunlight for a few weeks and the rich purple color will come back. Then I will take an after picture to compare with  the before picture .


----------



## CaptainJane (Mar 16, 2015)

*Can not see it!*

why can't I see this?  I have noticed that on several occasions, I do not see the picture.  

???


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 16, 2015)

CaptainJane said:


> why can't I see this?  I have noticed that on several occasions, I do not see the picture.
> 
> ???


 
The picture is at the top of page one of this thread. If you cannot see it the problem is apparently with your computer .

Nice to hear from someone in BC . What part of BC are you in ?


----------



## designer (Apr 1, 2015)

What size did it turn out to be when finished?


----------



## builtbybill (Apr 1, 2015)

Love it!! Might have to give this a try as well.


----------



## W.Y. (Apr 1, 2015)

designer said:


> What size did it turn out to be when finished?


10" x 12"  x 1" thick


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 1, 2015)

W.Y. said:


> I quit posting my bowls here a while back due to lack of interest in them on this particular site . I  have posted over a dozen more new ones  on my own Woodworking Friends site since then  with three more in the process  of being finished  . Each one has   180 segments .



I for one wish you would continue to post your bowls.  I always make sure to look at what you have created, even if I don't comment.  I love your work and am challenged each time I see it to pull out my RM and try it again.  It has been years since I managed to complete a bowl with it.


----------



## butchf18a (Apr 2, 2015)

*One of mine*

Cutting boards are a favorite project.


----------



## W.Y. (Apr 2, 2015)

butchf18a said:


> Cutting boards are a favorite project.


 
That is a beauty.


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 2, 2015)

That is awesome.  I would like to know how it is done....


----------

